# Inflatable Fly Fishing MicoSkiffs



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Sea eagle stuff is pretty quality gear. I had a cataraft I used on rivers and lakes with the 2.3hp Honda outboard and never had any issues.

None of thee big inflatables are as easy as they claim to deflate and tote around, fyi.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Ive got an airborn and have been extremely pleased with it. Considering parting with it actually since purchasing my skiff.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

texasag07 said:


> ...None of thee big inflatables are as easy as they claim to deflate and tote around, fyi.


Yup I noticed some of the dimentions and weights. Also notice the creative use of camera angles when showing a 110lb woman hauling it down the ramp. Still though - for fishing in places where a boat trailer won't go - or putting in a small plane - these are pretty compelling. 

I think I'd favor an electric motor though.


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

kbanashek said:


> View attachment 35796
> View attachment 35798
> View attachment 35800


How is that thing with two anglers aboard?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

LTChip said:


> Yup I noticed some of the dimentions and weights. Also notice the creative use of camera angles when showing a 110lb woman hauling it down the ramp. Still though - for fishing in places where a boat trailer won't go - or putting in a small plane - these are pretty compelling.
> 
> I think I'd favor an electric motor though.


Honda 2.3hp is like 25 pounds, if weight is a factor thats way less than a trolling motor and battery, but trolling motor may work better for your fishing uses.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

LTChip said:


> How is that thing with two anglers aboard?


Pretty stable actually, I've polled my buddy around on it standing on a cooler.

I want to say the total weight is about 80lbs. I don't believe he is selling them anymore FYI. Just the paddleboards they make.


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

texasag07 said:


> Honda 2.3hp is like 25 pounds, if weight is a factor thats way less than a trolling motor and battery, but trolling motor may work better for your fishing uses.


good thought - thanks for the info


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

kbanashek said:


> .... I don't believe he is selling them anymore FYI. Just the paddleboards they make.


Might have to go with Sea Eagle or Bote then.
I think the SmithFly one is not viable for my use - no motor mount.


----------



## Baybasher (Jun 6, 2018)

LTChip said:


> http://www.airbornboats.com/
> Good features and price - anyone have experience with this brand?
> vs
> Bote
> ...


In my opinion these inflatables specifically oriented toward fly fishing or flats fishing or whatever are always going to be overpriced or lesser quality than just getting a regular inflatable boat. 

For example the airborn is basically just a Saturn "kaboat" but with super small tubes, which is generally a negative trait in inflatable boats. Attached a picture of what I use for rivers and lakes where traditional launching is hard. 

This is quite a cheap boat at $600, so if you are looking at a higher price bracket there are a lot of options that are much more seaworthy than what you originally listed. Your best bet would be some aluminum floor 12-14ft inflatable boat and install swivel seat, leaning post, etc yourself. 

And if you can find a used hypalon dinghy on craigslist it will be much much higher quality than any of those listed, and will last a while and be seaworthy.

Just my two cents.


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

good thoughts as well - thank you for that.
One of my nice to have requirements is that it pack down to fit inside the baggage or rear passenger compartment of a Cessna 172 which is why something like the Bote or SeaEagle SUP style hybrid inflatables would be a consideration


----------

